# Vga-driver



## SANJAY SAXENA (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear,
After formating and reloading Win XP,iam not able to load driver for the same.The device ID is PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&10
Pls help,
Sanjay
Chandigarh,India


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you load the motherboard chip set drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The dev/ven numbers you posted come up with this:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/9033/a08/win2k_xp14103.exe&DwnldId=9033&ProductID

What is the make and model of this computer.
Is this the only driver you are missing?


----------

